# Exclusive - Honda's new 'off-road' Type R



## kmpowell

Firstly I would like to stress that the images aren't Photoshopped or Edited in anyway, they are 100% original and genuine.

Worthy items to note are:

- 'Mono' badging above the side repeaters
- 'Dual' badging at the rear of the side sills
- 'Triple' badging on the rear
- A blend of chrome rear lighting in conjunction with tailpipe surrounds
- Number plates with an exclusive _Type R_ typeface and logos

I'm not 100% sure, and I may be mistaken, but from some angles I see similar lines & shapes to the MK1 Audi TT, does anybody else agree?

Enjoy:


----------



## Adam RRS

lol - oh dear

KMPowell - you have definately got guts mr...


----------



## jampott

Adam TTR said:


> lol - oh dear
> 
> KMPowell - you have definately got guts mr...


Of course he has. How would he digest his food if he didn't?


----------



## jampott

Careful, though, Kev - Emma's hubby will be after you. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

At least it saves her time on waxing the paintwork! :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

I am of the firm belief that the types of people who would do this to their car are likely to 
a) Adorn their house in fake stone cladding OR...
b) Punctuate the landscape of their garden with knomes, or some such other distatesteful "decoration", such as cartoon characters.


----------



## jdn

Not going to help the cause of the forum very much when the original thread has caused some distress already...


----------



## ResB

kmpowell said:


> Firstly I would like to stress that the images aren't Photoshopped or Edited in anyway, they are 100% original and genuine.
> 
> Worthy items to note are:
> 
> - 'Mono' badging above the side repeaters
> - 'Dual' badging at the rear of the side sills
> - 'Triple' badging on the rear
> - A blend of chrome rear lighting in conjunction with tailpipe surrounds
> - Number plates with an exclusive _Type R_ typeface and logos
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, and I may be mistaken, but from some angles I see similar lines & shapes to the MK1 Audi TT, does anybody else agree?
> 
> Enjoy:


Muhahaha lol :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750

Seeing as the original thread has now been deleted are we to assume that this one will follow imminently?

I would be interested to know under what criteria the original was removed as I am not sure what forum rules were broken, can anyone explain?


----------



## NUM_TT

Perhaps putting the honda badges on gives the added feeling of that good old honda reliability? (grabs coat and runs)


----------



## Private Prozac

jdn said:


> Not going to help the cause of the forum very much when the original thread has caused some distress already...


It's ok though .....KMP's a Mod!


----------



## J55TTC

WTF was she thinking :?

Yet another indication that the TT is becoming available to the hoardes.

*shakes his head*


----------



## genocidalduck

Adam TTR said:


> lol - oh dear
> 
> KMPowell - you have definately got guts mr...


Yeah behind monitor guts. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

I have no problem at all with Type R posts in Other Marques but we do have standards.

Is the owner a former (or current) fashion victim who always had to have as many labels on show as possible?

V poor. 0/10 for effort.


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> I have no problem at all with Type R posts in Other Marques but we do have standards.
> 
> Is the owner a former (or current) fashion victim who always had to have as many labels on show as possible?
> 
> V poor. 0/10 for effort.


Obviously...The owner is a laaydey

Oh and dont worry about the tyres Scotty. Elites will do em for Â£400. Thats cheaper than Rochford on their website.


----------



## CamV6

Gizmo750 said:


> Seeing as the original thread has now been deleted are we to assume that this one will follow imminently?
> 
> I would be interested to know under what criteria the original was removed as I am not sure what forum rules were broken, can anyone explain?


Me too. I started the thread and not one of the Mods (or should I say the Mod who decided to delete it) has has the common courtesty or decency to contact me to inform me why it is has been deleted. I'd be interested to know, if for no ther reason, than to be a better forum memeber.

And what a late deletion also. It was still up and running at about 0840 this morning.

What was it eh guys? Bottled it and gave into a complaint did you? Even after I made my sincere apologies complete with olive branch (brushed aside, as were my genuine apologies issued within milliseconds of a PM from the offended party) even though I never said anything nasty at all (others did that and opened it out into an attack - whereas I was having a lighthearted pop at the TypeR badges) and deleted the pics as requested by Mr Mac? Even though this was one of the most read and most replied to threads for ages?

Telling, one might think, how no Mod;

1. Saw a need to delete or block it off all day yesterday or last night despite the fact that my initial reaction was to suggest locking it on the basis that upset was unintentionally caused. So come on, tell us all what changed your view? Or doesnt anyone have the courage of their convictions to answer this?

2. Saw a need to do the same with KMPowell's thread which unlike mine, deliberately takes the Mickey (although Kev, I did PMSL when I saw it and dont think it should be removed at all - just making a point)

I remain genuinely sorry that Emma was upset but ever sorrier that poeple abused my thread and had a real go about other stuff, but folk need to have thicker skins IMO. I say that on a general level as I see far too much offence being taken on here in other threads when its not necessary.

It was only meant to be a bit of fun.

In any event, if you put pics up of your car you inherently invite comment, whether you sought that comment or not. So folk didnt like the badge or the lights or the numberplate and expressed their views, so what? What's there to get so upset about exactly? I dont recall getting upset when folk didnt like my new rear spoiler or painted rear valance, indeed I welcomed their views.

And for the record, I did actually try to add a 3rd option to let people vote for "its her car its her choice" sort of thing but it didnt appear when I first submitted and I did try to edit the poll twice before I worked out what I was doing wrong, and by the last time i clicked 'submit' someone had already cast the first vote and I coudnt chage the poll.

I feel at one point last night that it ought to have been locked, I'm still not sure on that, but deleted altogether?

Can we have a sensible reply to this at all?

Tell you what, what if I complain about the complaint? Will you put the thread back if I say I'm offended by its deletion (I'm not really, just making a point though). Or am I not female enough? Or does it need to come from a third party? Dont misunderstand me, I dont resile from my remorse or apology, just wondering about the criteria for 'action' taken and whther you would have done the same if it had been about one of the big burly fellas cars on the forum?


----------



## Private Prozac

CamV6 said:


> (others did that and opened it out into an attack - whereas I was having a lighthearted pop at the TypeR badges)


From what I recall nobody actually made any personal attack against EMMAMACDADDY. Comments were all lighthearted and directed towards what your thread obviously set out to provoke. You must have know the outcome when you posted, (especially the text of the 2nd option in your poll).

At the end we were merely having a laff. "Are you having a laff?" - "Is he having a laff?".

At the end of the day, if your skin's not thick enough to take the cr4p then don't post pics of the cr4p in the first place, (not aimed at you cam!).


----------



## CamV6

TT2BMW said:


> (not aimed at you cam!).


I know mate, I know.

Indeed I have had a considerable amount of moral support from various persons over the whole thing, and may I take this opportunity to thank you all for that


----------



## Dotti

I don't see the whole point of this thread! Why is it in other maques when the car is clearly a TTR? :? Just because it has 'Type R' badge on the rear of the flamin thing!

What was the point of deleting the original thread, to restart it all over again in this section eh? Now, I think somebody would have a complaint to make by possibly stealing someones thread surely?!

Seems like one rule for one and another rule for another!

:roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

Dotti said:


> I don't see the whole point of this thread! Why is it in other maques when the car is clearly a TTR? :? Just because it has 'Type R' badge on the rear of the flamin thing!
> 
> What was the point of deleting the original thread, to restart it all over again in this section eh? Now, I think somebody would have a complaint to make by possibly stealing someones thread surely?!
> 
> Seems like one rule for one and another rule for another!
> 
> :roll:


No. That should be no rules for kmp and kmp's rules for everyone else.


----------



## Gizmo750

I'm sure that he will explain when he gets here. I would be interested to hear his comments in light of the content of this thread now and the other threads deletion - oh, and the thread in the flame room!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That should be no rules for kmp and kmp's rules for everyone else.
Click to expand...

Well said could not have put it better myself


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That should be no rules for kmp and kmp's rules for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said could not have put it better myself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well i have my moments  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh and lowercase kmp was intentional


----------



## jonah

KMP reminds me of Jade Goody in a way, doesn't think before he types his controversial posts :? where as jade doesn't think before she opens her mouth.
I'm with the Duck on this one

The post was made for one reason to ridicule someone and so IMO makes it a personal attack and also to make KMP feel good :?


----------



## genocidalduck

jonah said:


> KMP reminds me of Jade Goody in a way, doesn't think before he types his controversial posts :? where as jade doesn't think before she opens her mouth.
> I'm with the Duck on this one


 :lol: :lol:

I wouldnt have a problem with kmp's posts. If i had not met him. But both times i've met him he comes across as very polite and likable person. But as soon as he gets his keyboard in his hands he turns into something else (Which i won't say what as it could and would be considered as a personal attack).

Jekyll and hyde personality i guess. Or just brave behind a screen.


----------



## jonah

Or juts likes to get a reaction and praise from his buddies, the crowd he craves to be in :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

Gizmo750 said:


> I would be interested to know under what criteria the original was removed as I am not sure what forum rules were broken, can anyone explain?


Unfortunately 2(yes, only 2!) do-gooders complained to one of the mods who contacted Emma asking if she would like it removed. the mod did the contacting before informing anybody in the mods room.

I don't have access to the forum during the day, and upon logging in tonight it would seem that Emma at some point today agreed that it should be removed, hence why it has beenmoved (it can still be moved back if wanted) to quarantine.

Funny though, because 4 mods logged in last night and didn't see fit to move/delete it, so I can't see what the problem is.

I see no reason why the thread was removed, and I have made my views known in the mods room! No rules were broken, no personal attacks were made. The comments were made about the abomonation of the car. Yes this thread is sarcasm also, but who owns the car is neither here no there, it's the car itself that I (and pretty much everybody else I might add!) am taking the piss out of - or shall we have rules against cruelty to TT's?

As for "one rule for him and one for everybody else", that is clearly idiocy (and a way to try and antagonise me, along with the other childish comments) because, out of all of the mods, it is only one who has acted.

As I said in the mods room, we have somebody on this forum who is upsetting people left right and centre on a daily basis with their stupid and pratish comments in nearly EVERY thread they contribute to! - to the point where I have had IM's from people telling me they have stopped posting and left the forum becasue of that person. Yet when I try to raise the issue with the mods, no f*cker does anything about it, not even a single comment!

BUT, some bird gets all upset because people express an opinion about pictures SHE has posted, and we have to move threads and be all nicey nicey.

Why that mod has not informed anybody or told anybody the reasons is beyond me.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know under what criteria the original was removed as I am not sure what forum rules were broken, can anyone explain?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately 2(yes, only 2!) do-gooders complained to one of the mods who contacted Emma asking if she would like it removed. the mod did the contacting before informing anybody in the mods room.
> 
> I don't have access to the forum during the day, and upon logging in tonight it would seem that Emma at some point today agreed that it should be removed, hence why it has beenmoved (it can still be moved back if wanted) to quarantine.
> 
> Funny though, because 4 mods logged in last night and didn't see fit to move/delete it, so I can't see what the problem is.
> 
> I see no reason why the thread was removed, and I have made my views known in the mods room! No rules were broken, no personal attacks were made. The comments were made about the abomonation of the car. Yes this thread is sarcasm also, but who owns the car is neither here no there, it's the car itself that I (and pretty much everybody else I might add!) am taking the piss out of - or shall we have rules against cruelty to TT's?
> 
> As for "one rule for him and one for everybody else", that is clearly idiocy (and a way to try and antagonise me, along with the other childish comments) because, out of all of the mods, it is only one who has acted.
> 
> As I said in the mods room, we have somebody on this forum who is upsetting people left right and centre on a daily basis with their stupid and pratish comments in nearly EVERY thread they contribute to! - to the point where I have had IM's from people telling me they have stopped posting and left the forum becasue of that person. Yet when I try to raise the issue with the mods, no f*cker does anything about it, not even a single comment!
> 
> BUT, some bird gets all upset because people express an opinion about pictures SHE has posted, and we have to move threads and be all nicey nicey.
> 
> Why that mod has not informed anybody or told anybody the reasons is beyond me.
> 
> It's ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Ooh do tell who that is!


----------



## Lisa.

oh no, It's not you is it?


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> oh no, It's not you is it?


I don't post daily... :-*


----------



## AidenL

If the Mods aren't united, you guys are on a loser, and its bad for the forum - you guys, and I'm speaking from experience here on a fairly big forum, really need to work as a team, form an opinion, and then act on it.

Positive leadership works for a forum, and it lets general members know where they stand, and what they can and cannot do - anything else leads to confusion, dissent and disillusionment among members and even Forum Death if not redressed adequately.

My 2p

:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no, It's not you is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post daily... :-*
Click to expand...

Naw it's not you Tim....Everyone would miss your turn off phrase.

I think kmp is making it up. To take attention away from the fact that he puts people off posting.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Would they be of non-British origin??


----------



## jampott

wallsendmag said:


> Would they be of non-British origin??


Is it Shilpa?


----------



## jonah

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be of non-British origin??
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Shilpa?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be of non-British origin??
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Shilpa?
Click to expand...

That's quite possibly the funniest thing you've ever posted EVER :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225

LMAO


----------



## Wallsendmag

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be of non-British origin??
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Shilpa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry who :?: :wink:


----------



## AidenL

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be of non-British origin??
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Shilpa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite possibly the funniest thing you've ever posted EVER :lol:
Click to expand...

Funny alright !  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Could we do a poll. Or would that be a personal attack?

I've got 4 people off the top off my head.


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> Could we do a poll. Or would that be a personal attack?
> 
> I've got 4 people off the top off my head.


How did they fit on in the first place?


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could we do a poll. Or would that be a personal attack?
> 
> I've got 4 people off the top off my head.
> 
> 
> 
> How did they fit on in the first place?
Click to expand...

Big head


----------



## vagman

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it 5. 

1 being 'truly horrific' and 10 being 'absolutely fucking heinous' :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

AidenL said:


> If the Mods aren't united, you guys are on a loser, and its bad for the forum - you guys, and I'm speaking from experience here on a fairly big forum, really need to work as a team, form an opinion, and then act on it.
> 
> Positive leadership works for a forum, and it lets general members know where they stand, and what they can and cannot do - anything else leads to confusion, dissent and disillusionment among members and even Forum Death if not redressed adequately.
> 
> My 2p
> 
> :wink:


Spot on.

I was a mod on here for years. I quit a year ago. There were many reasons but among them were the lack of support given to the mods by Jae and the inconsistency from the mods and the actual lack of moderation generally done by most of them (there were notable exceptions). It certainly never felt like a team effort where everyone was pulling in the same direction.

If this thread was removed because it upset someone then it goes against Jae's own wishes (unless he's opinion has changed dramatically in the last year). This comment is based on another thread that upset many people. It was the "pope" thread. It was removed because people complained. Afterwards Jae actually told the mods that it shouldn't have been as there is no rule about upsetting people and free speech was much more important an issue that upsetting a few people. This is a sentiment I was/am 100% behind.

So unless Jae has changed tack then Emma's thread should be restored (unless there was a rule broken). The pope one wasn't restored due to the fact that around this time he died and it was felt restoring it then would only rile people even more.

I always said my job moderating was not to take decisions but to follow rules and that's how I did it. I often enforced things I wasn't totally in favour of but the role said I should so I did. I guess it's like being in the Police or Army. You're there to do a job and not to implement your own rules.

Now it seems the mods sometimes do as they please. This often happens when Jae disappears for long periods of time so I guess he's not been around much or alternatively hasn't got very involved. If his view point has done a U turn I'd be very surprised.


----------



## scoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem at all with Type R posts in Other Marques but we do have standards.
> 
> Is the owner a former (or current) fashion victim who always had to have as many labels on show as possible?
> 
> V poor. 0/10 for effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously...The owner is a laaydey
> 
> Oh and dont worry about the tyres Scotty. Elites will do em for Â£400. Thats cheaper than Rochford on their website.
Click to expand...

Glad your sorted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] but who was talking about paying advertised website prices. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem at all with Type R posts in Other Marques but we do have standards.
> 
> Is the owner a former (or current) fashion victim who always had to have as many labels on show as possible?
> 
> V poor. 0/10 for effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously...The owner is a laaydey
> 
> Oh and dont worry about the tyres Scotty. Elites will do em for Â£400. Thats cheaper than Rochford on their website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad your sorted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] but who was talking about paying advertised website prices. :roll:
Click to expand...

Well i was waiting for you to get back to me. I was in fear off driving around on wire.


----------



## CamV6

KM, thank you for the open and honest response. It is genuinely appreciated, and it was 'brave' of you to take the stance.

BTW, the absolute clear leading favourite for the 'mystery' person has got to be Rebel.

There, put that in your pipe and smoke it !


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Mods aren't united, you guys are on a loser, and its bad for the forum - you guys, and I'm speaking from experience here on a fairly big forum, really need to work as a team, form an opinion, and then act on it.
> 
> Positive leadership works for a forum, and it lets general members know where they stand, and what they can and cannot do - anything else leads to confusion, dissent and disillusionment among members and even Forum Death if not redressed adequately.
> 
> My 2p
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on.
> 
> I was a mod on here for years. I quit a year ago. There were many reasons but among them were the lack of support given to the mods by Jae and the inconsistency from the mods and the actual lack of moderation generally done by most of them (there were notable exceptions). It certainly never felt like a team effort where everyone was pulling in the same direction.
> 
> If this thread was removed because it upset someone then it goes against Jae's own wishes (unless he's opinion has changed dramatically in the last year). This comment is based on another thread that upset many people. It was the "pope" thread. It was removed because people complained. Afterwards Jae actually told the mods that it shouldn't have been as there is no rule about upsetting people and free speech was much more important an issue that upsetting a few people. This is a sentiment I was/am 100% behind.
> 
> So unless Jae has changed tack then Emma's thread should be restored (unless there was a rule broken). The pope one wasn't restored due to the fact that around this time he died and it was felt restoring it then would only rile people even more.
> 
> I always said my job moderating was not to take decisions but to follow rules and that's how I did it. I often enforced things I wasn't totally in favour of but the role said I should so I did. I guess it's like being in the Police or Army. You're there to do a job and not to implement your own rules.
> 
> Now it seems the mods sometimes do as they please. This often happens when Jae disappears for long periods of time so I guess he's not been around much or alternatively hasn't got very involved. If his view point has done a U turn I'd be very surprised.
Click to expand...

Piss off Paul, you got fired cause you were Shite at Moderation & you're a touch illiterate (hope i spelt that right) :lol: :lol: :wink:

JK of course.

Long time no see, where you been??


----------



## Adam RRS

kmpowell said:


> we have somebody on this forum who is upsetting people left right and centre on a daily basis with their stupid and pratish comments in nearly EVERY thread they contribute to! - to the point where I have had IM's from people telling me they have stopped posting and left the forum becasue of that person. Yet when I try to raise the issue with the mods, no f*cker does anything about it, not even a single comment!


<GULP!> 

Shall I get mi' coat?


----------



## CH_Peter

kmpowell said:


> As I said in the mods room, we have somebody on this forum who is upsetting people left right and centre on a daily basis with their stupid and pratish comments in nearly EVERY thread they contribute to! - to the point where I have had IM's from people telling me they have stopped posting and left the forum becasue of that person. Yet when I try to raise the issue with the mods, no f*cker does anything about it, not even a single comment!


Clearly, you're against deliberately antagonistic posts. Even if you think your first post on this thread is funny, you're smart enough to recognise its potentially antagonistic/upsetting nature to the owner of the car?

Just because you're a mod, argue the loudest, longest or most caustically, doesn't make you right.


----------



## garyc

Moved to Flame Room as there isn't a Dull Room and and we are not really talking Other Marques. :wink:


----------



## CamV6

Ooh Gary, thats impressive ! :lol:


----------



## garyc

..bit of housework. :wink:


----------



## CamV6

If its something to polish you are after, I've got a suggestion for you! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

CamV6 said:


> If its something to polish you are after, I've got a suggestion for you! :lol:


Bend over!     :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750

Dotti said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its something to polish you are after, I've got a suggestion for you! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over!     :wink:
Click to expand...

OOOOhhhhhhh Mistress!


----------



## CamV6

What dirt minds you all have, I meant my car of course :roll: Honest.

Although on second thoughts Gary, dont bother, you'd probably only move the car from my front garden into next door's front garden for some spurious reason, just because you can! :lol:


----------



## garyc

CamV6 said:


> What dirt minds you all have, I meant my car of course :roll: Honest.
> 
> Although on second thoughts Gary, dont bother, you'd probably only move the car from my front garden into next door's front garden for some spurious reason, just because you can! :lol:


If your garden was for cars other than the TT, as is the Other Marques forum, then quite possibly I would do that.

Sorry the concept of an 'Other Marques Forum' for cars other than the TT, which has its own Forum (s) confuses you. :roll:

Does the concept of 'appearing to be a bit of a prat ' resonate with you? :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter

garyc said:


> Sorry the concept of an 'Other Marques Forum' for cars other than the TT, which has its own Forum (s) confuses you. :roll:


The question of where to post stuff about any other Audi confuses me. But I'm easily confused. :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750

CH_Peter said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the concept of an 'Other Marques Forum' for cars other than the TT, which has its own Forum (s) confuses you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of where to post stuff about any other Audi confuses me. But I'm easily confused. :wink:
Click to expand...

He's got a point no? Wouldn't "other marques" technically mean anything other than Audi?


----------



## CamV6

garyc said:


> Does the concept of 'appearing to be a bit of a prat ' resonate with you? :wink:


Yes it does actually Gary. See, we are all such like minds, your confession meets my assessment of you perfectly.

Never mind Gaz me old mucker, keep trying, and dont get your knickers in too much of a twist now eh.

:-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

I thought it was a Honda ? Do they make TTs now? :wink:


----------



## head_ed

It does remind me of a time when a few of the old gang were over and we pulled along side a Fiat Punto that had a TT badge on the back.

He didn't know where to look when 5 of the real thing pulled up at once!


----------



## TTwiggy

Gizmo750 said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the concept of an 'Other Marques Forum' for cars other than the TT, which has its own Forum (s) confuses you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of where to post stuff about any other Audi confuses me. But I'm easily confused. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's got a point no? Wouldn't "other marques" technically mean anything other than Audi?
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I think there used to be RS/S/A4 forums etc for other audis, but I think it all got more confusing than not having them, so it was brought under the umbrella of 'other marques'

... only a pedant would take issue with that I think... :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter

TTwiggy said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the concept of an 'Other Marques Forum' for cars other than the TT, which has its own Forum (s) confuses you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of where to post stuff about any other Audi confuses me. But I'm easily confused. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's got a point no? Wouldn't "other marques" technically mean anything other than Audi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think there used to be RS/S/A4 forums etc for other audis, but I think it all got more confusing than not having them, so it was brought under the umbrella of 'other marques'
> 
> ... only a pendant would take issue with that I think... :wink:
Click to expand...

You rang?


----------



## thejepster

CH_Peter said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... only a pendant would take issue with that I think... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
Click to expand...

No Peter, he was after a pendant.... :roll:


----------



## garyc

The previous A3/A4/RSx/and Golf Forums were all rolled into Other Marques some time ago, since individual postings were becoming sporadic.

So, all non-TT car postings, including those other Audi models, are best posted to 'Other Marques' Forum.

Pendant? :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy

thejepster said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... only a pendant would take issue with that I think... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Peter, he was after a pendant.... :roll:
Click to expand...

edited... would you like a job as a sub?...


----------



## thejepster

Does it pay? :wink:


----------



## jonah

garyc said:


> The previous A3/A4/RSx/and Golf Forums were all rolled into Other Marques some time ago, since individual postings were becoming sporadic.
> 
> So, all non-TT car postings, including those other Audi models, are best posted to 'Other Marques' Forum.
> 
> Pendant? :wink:


A bit like the powder room then :roll:


----------

